# IGF-1 DES and LR3 Stack



## fmj2003 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ive decided to try a IGF-1 LR3 and DES stack. 50mcg Sub-q IGF-1 LR3 pre workout and 30mcg Bi lat IGF-1 DES post workout. Any feedback on that stack as far as experience with it and any other peptides that would also stack well with it. Anyone know if CJC would stack well also?


----------



## Rutz (Apr 4, 2011)

yea man the more research and reading I do the more those 2 stacked together makes sense. I was thinking the same thing but at 33mcg lr3 and 20mcg des


----------



## TwisT (Apr 4, 2011)

Rutz said:


> yea man the more research and reading I do the more those 2 stacked together makes sense. I was thinking the same thing but at 33mcg lr3 and 20mcg des



Looks solid


----------



## jpt777 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm new to all this research but have a friend that works at a lab and he has told me that Igf1-lr3 should be injected directly into the muscle post workout, not sub-q pre workout, or sub-q at any time for that matter...


----------



## Rutz (Jun 15, 2011)

The reason alot of guys pin sub q is because lr3 has a longer half life and is designed to go systemic as opposed to site growth, hence pinning sub q.  There's more to it but that's it in a nutshell. Not saying that theory is correct but its jut that, a theory.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 29, 2011)

Rutz said:


> The reason alot of guys pin sub q is because lr3 has a longer half life and is designed to go systemic as opposed to site growth, hence pinning sub q.  There's more to it but that's it in a nutshell. Not saying that theory is correct but its jut that, a theory.



Anyone else got info on this?


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## itsupposed2hurt (Feb 29, 2012)

Im about to test out igf myself. Im thinking on whether to run des alone or des along with lr3. Any thoughts?


----------



## itsupposed2hurt (Feb 29, 2012)

What results have you seen from the lr3 + des?


----------



## itsupposed2hurt (Mar 1, 2012)

Imgoing to run30and 30 myself. I will be running it alone to see what its really  all about. anybodyhave experience?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 1, 2012)

Your doing it backwards. Do Des pre and lr3 post.or add peg-mgf and mgf.do DES pre and mgf post then do lr3 15 minutes later and then do peg-mgf in non workout days without lr3


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 1, 2012)

If its pure you will love lr3 and DES.Im loving the peptides im researching with.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 1, 2012)

If anyone wants help or any info please pm me.


----------

